# can fry eat fighter fish food ?



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

hey guys my guppiefry need food and they dont really like crushed up flake (but hey im not a fish so idk) but is it ok to give them the special betta fighting fish food? does anybody know? thanx*pc


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I use something that's called First Bites. My baby lemon tetra fry are doing fine on it...


----------



## fish attack (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks ill try that


----------

